# Senior Officer Specialist Christopher Cooper



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Senior Officer Specialist Christopher Cooper

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Thursday, April 7, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 38
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, April 7, 2011
*Incident Location:* Kansas
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Senior Officer Christopher Cooper suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a training exercise at USP Leavenworth.

Officer Cooper was running an obstacle course with other members of the Special Operations Response Team when he collapsed. Other officers immediately began CPR but were unable to resuscitate him.

Officer Cooper is survived by his wife and two sons.

Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons
320 First Street, NW
Washington, DC 20534

Phone: (202) 307-3198

_*Please contact the United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

RIP Sir.


----------



## coptohack07 (Mar 25, 2011)

RIP brother.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace sir.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

very sad...heart attack at 38...rip sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

way too young !

R.I.P.


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

RIP Brother...


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

RIP SOS Cooper, your Devens brothers


----------

